# Вопрос по диагнозу



## eXa (17 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи, у меня есть пару вопросов по моему диагнозу: ( левосторонний сколиоз грудо-поясничного отдела позвоночника 1 степени. Ротационный подвывих атланта вправо.
ФЛГ без патологии Рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника: Ротационный подвывих атланта вправо. Физиологический лордоз выпрямлен. Rg-признаки остеохондроза с преимущественным поражением сегментов С4-С5-С6. Rg грудо-поясничного отдела позвоночника (2.8мзв): Левосторонний сколиоз 4-5гр. Rg-признаки остеохондроза с преимущественным поражением сегментов Th 7-8-9.) Еще мне ставили полная аномалия Киммерли, но в последним обследование это было в пункте перенесенных заболеваний и в конечном диагнозе не слова про аномалию Киммерли, разве аномалия может пройти? или возможно был ошибочный диагноз?
И самый главный вопрос можно ли мне заниматься спортом, таким как плавание, турник, и конечно зарядкой по утрам, отжимание, приседание и т.д. Жду ваших ответов, спасибо за внимание.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Мар 2011)

Покажите снимки. Сообщите возраст, жалобы, длительность заболевания.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Мар 2011)

eXa написал(а):


> плавание, турник, и конечно зарядкой по утрам, отжимание, приседание и т.д.


 
Можно. Нельзя получать травмы, часами сидеть за компом или бумагами, поднимать штангу, гири и т.д. Аномалия или есть или нет, проходить она не может. Покажите снимки.


----------



## eXa (18 Мар 2011)

Снимки 2005 года, в наличие есть тока такие, позже выложу свежие, возраст 20 лет, длительность заболевание я не скажу, так как сам не знаю, узнал про диагноз тока в 2005 году и то случайно, врачи сказали родовая травма. Жалоб как таковых и нету, бывают, конечно, боли в шеи но это думаю,  как и у всех других, кто ведет пассивный образ жизни. Меня больше всего интересует, каким спортом я могу заниматься с таким букетом в шейном отделе, а что лучше избежать.


----------



## abelar (18 Мар 2011)

Последнее время, наряду с повальным рассасыванием секвестрированных грыж, стали рассасываться даже аномалии Киммерли. 
С нетерпением ждем последних снимков...
А, подвывиха первого шейного тоже не видно. Может сам вправился.?...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2011)

eXa написал(а):


> Снимки 2005 года,


 
Кимерли нет, подвывиха нет, есть нарушение статики (отсутствует шейный лордоз).


----------



## eXa (18 Мар 2011)

Вот нашел снимок конец 2009 г. Есть ли какие изменения? вот я вижу изменения в той зоне, где бывает аномалия кимерли, может снимок плохо сделал?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2011)

eXa написал(а):


> вот я вижу изменения в той зоне, где бывает аномалия кимерли, может снимок плохо сделал?


 
снимок сделан с легким поворотом головы, это видно по сегменту С2-С3, но на этом снимке сохранен лордоз, чего уже нет на первом снимке показанном вами. Аномалии тут также нет.


----------

